# simmons predator quest scopes



## jallen

*I was lookin at the Simmons Predator Quest* Matte Tru Plex 4.5-18X44 Rifle *Scope. anybody have one or know anything about them I knoe les johnson uses them.*


----------



## bgfireguy

I dont use this personally but heres my thought on it. Its like a name brand shoe. Yea it says Predator quest on it but its not worth the extra money cause youre paying for the sticker on the side. When I buy a AR15 Im not going to buy the "Fred Eichler Series" just cause I like his show and want to own the same as him. Just my .02


----------



## youngdon

What are you gonna have to pay for that scope jallen. I mean if you got a deal on it ..it might be worth it or matybe not. Simmons is not a top tier scope maker but they make a decent scope as far as my experiense goes with them,.


----------



## poe

Im not saying that they are good or bad but I looked around for somereviews and I found very few. Personally I dont like to buy a product that you cant get any reviews on. If guys start to buy them and really like them I may look into it. Vortex scopes however are a low dollar scope with an amazing waranty and also have good reviews. When you have scopes like that it makes a guy not want to gamble on something else.


----------



## spears08

I haven't used one , but I have looked through a few of them. The local gun shop that my buddy works at stocks and sells a lot of these. Most of the scopes I have are Leupold vx3's or Bushnell elites , but for a Simmons scope they are extremely clear. I was very impressed by the clarity . My buddy said that most of the people that he has sold them to , have came back in to purchase a 2nd or 3rd . He also said that he hasn't had anyone complaining about them either.


----------



## poe

well thats good to know.Maybe Ill look at them a little closer next time.


----------

